# sorry no censor applied



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

just got back of holiday recieved this made me laugh enough to post it on
>Subj:

>

>ARABS

>

>Everyone seems to be wondering why Muslim terrorists are so quick to
commit suicide.. Lets have a look at the evidence: ??- No Christmas?-
No television?- No nude women?- No football?- No pork chops?- No
hotdogs?- No burgers?- No beer?- No bacon?- Rags for clothes?- Towels
for hats?- Constant wailing from some idiot in a tower?- More than one
wife?- More than one mother in law?- You can't shave?- Your wife can't
shave?- You can't wash off the smell of donkey?- You wipe your arse
with your hand?- You cook over burning camel ****?- Your wife is picked
by someone else?-

>Your wife smells worse than your donkey ?? Then they tell you that
"when you die, it all gets better"??

>No sh!t Sherlock!.... ?....It's not like it could get much *#~+=^g
worse!

>


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Have you got a tin hat ?


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

I hope your timing how long it takes to get the Report button pushed :wink: :wink: 

Alan H


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Theres no hope for us ever improving western / muslim relationships with that kind of rubbish floating around the internet. One of my best friends is a Muslim and he has a great life.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Fatalhud said:


> I hope your timing how long it takes to get the Report button pushed


The only button I pushed was the "Thanks" button for Barry's post. I must be in an 'ignoring rubbish' mood. Sometimes I can't be bothered pointing out the stupidity of supposed 'jokes' like this, because all that happens is that I get told to get a life, and accused of not having a sense of humour.

My son-in-law is Muslim. I don't think my daughter smells worse than a donkey.

Generally, not funny - just pathetic.

Gerald


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

I think this is insulting -certainly not at all funny unless you are a buffoon ?




All that is necessary for the triumph of evil is for good men to do nothing. Edmund Burke


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Quote:All that is necessary for the triumph of evil is for good men to do nothing. Edmund Burke

Must be T B Liars maxim.

tony


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

No hangovers?

Quite a bonus point!

I remember a Muslim friend on board ship saying that he had never seen anyone lose control of themself until he came to Britain and saw drunks.

Are we proud of that?


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Are we proud of ownership of wife/wives, and treatment of same. :?: 

tony


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi Ken.

Speaking as one who posts lots of err! "Humerus" content on here, this is not funny it is just sad given the news that we are all watching at the moment..

Could do better..


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

I do wish you would leave these sort of jokes where you got them as they are for the emailers not on a forum. :roll: 
I receive them and they are just schoolboy humour --I think we are grown up :wink:


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

What I'd like to see is people who post such as this removed from MHF without warning. If you intended to shock I'm too thick skinned for that but you have been obnoxious and racist to such an extent I think you should be excluded now.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

And this coming after the Top Gear thread?????

Which was more offensive?

Sorry, this one was not funny in the slightest. Was I offended? No just disappointed that anyone would think it was funny.

Karl


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Relax everyone!

One could construct a 'joke' like this about every group in society (Civil Servants, Christians, Doctors, Eskimos etc.)

I am a bachelor and an equivalent 'joke' could go something like this:-

"Bachelors have to do their own cooking, ironing etc., have nobody to listen to their wingeing, get sex less frequently, don't have a mother-in-law to moan about.............So why be a Bachelor?"

If somebody posted that would I be offended? NO! I would just shrug it off and celebrate my own choice of life-style.

I believe other groups are capable of taking the same attitude.

Geoff


----------



## ramblingon (Jul 15, 2009)

:roll: I'm confounded by your insensitivity, How about I just tell you your wife the mother of your kids smell like a donkey then!


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

nicholsong said:


> get sex less frequently


Errmmm. not according to my married friends :lol: :lol: :lol:

OP still not funny.

Karl


----------

